# aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

I needed it.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

glad we could help


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

and why may i ask? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on tell us more


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

come on we all share rants we wil all aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh back if you don't tell us

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

:lol: I feel better today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L80NTT said:


> :lol: I feel better today


I wish I did aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Argh!

I'm just a little bit miffed. :-|


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

The argh is defintley still on! Working 7 days a week all over the country now. 7 days a week! Cant remember the last time i had a day off or a lay in or even a social life!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im in Glasgow working for 3 weeks, now that really is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Im in Glasgow working for 3 weeks, now that really is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


dont worry, there is bound to be one good sunny day in three weeks,,,have you brought a mountain bike with you !!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Im in Glasgow working for 3 weeks, now that really is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Damn shame... I was up there last week 

Oh and it pi**ed it down for 2 and a half days


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Im in Glasgow working for 3 weeks, now that really is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Isn't it supposed to do that in Scotland?


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Its the first day off ive had in i dont know how long! If you can call it a day off because this morning i was suppose to attend a first aid course. So anyway got up this morning had abit of a lay in & some breakfast as you do. Got ready to go & could you belive it ive only lost me car keys. Yeah me car keys!! So now ive missed me first aid course & on my only supposed day off im house bound! Yeah house bound! Cant even clean the car because its on the other side of the close. Other side of the close!!! What else today [smiley=bomb.gif] aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*

*Don't ask!*
John.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

GEM said:


> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
> 
> *Don't ask!*
> John.


you did not have to drive further than 5 miles this morning did you John????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GEM said:


> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
> 
> *Don't ask!*
> John.


you have got to work the weekend !!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I wish it was a simple as driving or working. :x

I've had enough of it all so I'm going home now. :twisted:

You all have a great Bank Holiday and take care on the roads.  
John.


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Im working again :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GEM said:


> I wish it was a simple as driving or working. :x
> 
> I've had enough of it all so I'm going home now. :twisted:
> 
> ...


Some Brazilian bird is claiming you to be the father of her sextuplets?! :roll:

An expensive Christmas?

cheers

rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Im in Glasgow working for 3 weeks, now that really is arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


so are you enjoying the weather then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah loving it mate, and today its a sunny as ever :roll:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it was as simple as driving or working. :x
> ...


 :lol: 
Nice one Rich.

But no...that would be easy to sort out. :wink:
*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
John.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GEM said:


> Nice one Rich.
> 
> But no...that would be easy to sort out. :wink:
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*
> John.


I wish I'd known you a few years ago then...

...they call it entrapment... :evil:

cheers

rich


----------

